# Aristocraft BC Rail, BNSF Dash 9's/Imagination Station Kids on Track



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Imagination Station Kids on Track has obtained through donation these three Aristocraft Dash 9's. We only update on this site once every three months due to lack of internet service (due to funding) but enjoy the photos!


----------



## KenBurkinshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

Those are really nice engines! I have a few of them and they are great runners. 

Here is a video taken a few years ago of three of them pulling a train.
It's got radio control and Phoenix sound!

http://s123.photobucket.com/albums/o305/kdb1_1/?action=view&current=clubvid3.mp4


----------

